# New Fursona (First one, need to post second one.)



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

Name: Xenissa
Age: 19
Sex: herm
Species: catwolf
Height: 5'4
Weight: 170

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Green pony tail and purple fur.
- Markings: Green Stripes on her arms and legs.
- Eye color: Green
- Other features: Listen, just click this. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3848254
Behavior and Personality: She is very friendly and seems insane at first, but that is just her.

Skills: 1337 pro computer hacker / scripter
Weaknesses: Food, hawt Girls, pie and sleeping.

Likes: Girls, pronz, computers, food, sleeping, watching tv.
Dislikes: YO MAMA. Okay but for srs, guys, rape and dildos. ( Don't ask. )

History: She grew up next store to Tish and they have been friends for life, she came from a friendly and rich family. her and tish were un-seprable and now live together in a apartment. She secretly likes Tish. >.> hurr i know what u r thinking, they  did it. but that is a secrect.
---

Clothing/Personal Style: casual.
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3848254

Goal: To be the best computer haxor. Ever.
Profession: Game Dev.
Personal quote: "What?"
Theme song: Pick one out.
Birthdate: Febuary 16th.
Star sign: Aquarius.

Favorite food: Pizza
Favorite drink: Slushies.
Favorite location: Home
Favorite weather: Nice and comfy, not too hot not too cold.
Favorite color: Purple

Least liked food: Biscuts
Least liked drink: Wine
Least liked location: anywhere where she is away from her best friend.
Least liked weather: burning hot

Favorite person: Tish
Least liked person: Tish's Parents.
Friends: Tish
Relations: Do you think I'm making a seprate fursona for her?
Enemies: None
Significant other: No.
Orientation:Lesbian. she is a little bisexual, but likes girls more.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

Nice mursona.


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for commenting my new Mursona. lololol.

I like that word, Mursona.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Thanks for commenting my new Mursona. lololol.
> 
> I like that word, Mursona.


 To be frank she sounds like every computer nerd's wet dream lol.


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

..exactly what is a murrsona? ._.


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> To be frank she sounds like every computer nerd's wet dream lol.


Eheheh...
-Hides computer-


----------



## Attaman (May 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry, for a second I confused you (WillowWulf) with Rainwulf.   But give me a break, you both did join in 2010 and are females.  You're indistinguishable! 

Also, is it technically lesbianism if one has a natural, biological dick?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..exactly what is a murrsona? ._.


 Its a joking term for "fursona"


Rainwulf said:


> Eheheh...
> -Hides computer-


hahaha nice. Nerdy chicks are awesome but my lack of programming knowlage makes things awkward :x


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its a joking term for "fursona"
> 
> hahaha nice. Nerdy chicks are awesome but my lack of programming knowlage makes things awkward :x


 I am awesome.



Attaman said:


> I'm so sorry, for a second I confused you  (WillowWulf) with Rainwulf.   But give me a  break, you both did join in 2010 and are females.  You're  indistinguishable!
> 
> Also, is it technically lesbianism if one has a natural, biological  dick?



Yes, because a herm has both parts.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I am awesome.


 No doubt about it :3


----------



## Alstor (May 12, 2010)

HURR HURR! YOUR CHARACTERS UNBALANCED!!!!!!1!

But seriously, it's awesome. Hoping it's a joke character... hoping it's a joke character...


----------



## Kreevox (May 12, 2010)

sweet fursona, you should update her pic tho, Tony64 released 3rd version of his Create a Fursona, that's what I made mine with


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

Just made her with the v3. It's now posted and it's the url I posted for the picture.


----------



## Kreevox (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


>


Awesome, I'm gonna post my 3rd and LAST fursona now.


----------

